# Design & Packaging Opinion



## LegendsCreekFarm (Jun 13, 2013)

I wanted to share with everyone the design that we are pretty sure we are settling on for our soaps. Check it out and let me know what you think:


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Jun 13, 2013)

so cute on both pics!


----------



## LegendsCreekFarm (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## MooreThanBags (Jun 13, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## Linedog (Jun 13, 2013)

Dang nice stamp! If you don't mind where did you get it? Also nice wrapping.


----------



## three_little_fishes (Jun 13, 2013)

Looks good! I like your soap stamp and I really LOVE the seal!


----------



## jean1C (Jun 13, 2013)

I like it...actually my first response was, "How cute is THAT!"  Nicely done!


----------



## LegendsCreekFarm (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks everybody!  I actually bought both stamps from artists through Etsy. Shipped all the way from China. I am pretty sure Brambleberry outsources all their stamps to china so it's much cheaper to buy it directly from them and just wait a little while.


----------



## houseofwool (Jul 12, 2013)

LegendsCreekFarm said:


> Thanks everybody!  I actually bought both stamps from artists through Etsy. Shipped all the way from China. I am pretty sure Brambleberry outsources all their stamps to china so it's much cheaper to buy it directly from them and just wait a little while.



Do you mind saying which vendor?  I am looking to do a custom soap stamp and would rather work with a known entity.


----------



## heartsong (Jul 12, 2013)

very nicely & tastefully done!   the goat wax stamp is a hoot and adds a lot of whimsy...great job!


----------



## heartsong (Jul 12, 2013)

houseofwool said:


> I am looking to do a custom soap stamp and would rather work with a known entity.


 
you may wish to try "artdeco123" I have had very good luck with this vendor in the past...lots of good comments for them too...2-3 weeks to arrive...just remember that they speak English about as well as you speak Chinese...it would be best to provide them a life-sized copy of EXACTLY what you want.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 13, 2013)

heartsong said:


> you may wish to try "artdeco123" I have had very good luck with this vendor in the past...lots of good comments for them too...2-3 weeks to arrive...*just remember that they speak English about as well as you speak Chinese...*it would be best to provide them a life-sized copy of EXACTLY what you want.



 Just about the same for this vendor too.
He used to frequent this forum once and seemed to be a really nice guy.


http://www.etsy.com/shop/Kudosoap


----------



## heartsong (Jul 13, 2013)

plz forgive me for hi-jacking this thread...it was not my intention...I read your website and it sounds like you certainly found your little slice of heaven!  the New England coubtryside is a wonderful place to "live and let live."  I wish you luck in your new endeavor!


----------



## LegendsCreekFarm (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks so much for recommending the other vendor. I really hate the wait time with ordering from China!! lol

I will say that the packaging has been such a massive success, we have sold hundreds of bars already.  

heartsong, thanks for visiting the website!! We really love our farm, and as of this weekend are up to 21 goats!!! LOTS to do!! haha


----------



## heartsong (Jul 15, 2013)

i really like how you combine the simple pleasures of country living, while adding a sublime mix of "folksy" along with some wonderful food recipes, soap and such...you make it very "comfy" to come visit! keep up the great work!

:-D btw, i simply MUST make that pizza next time i'm home!


----------



## LegendsCreekFarm (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks so much for such a nice comment!!!


----------



## deb8907 (Jul 30, 2013)

Really like it!  Very natural.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Jul 30, 2013)

Love your soap stamp and packaging and your site. <3 Very awesome!


----------



## Cherry Pit Soap Works (Jul 31, 2013)

Gorgeous, love it!


----------



## heyjude (Oct 22, 2013)

The goat stamp could not be cuter! Your web sites are very inspirational. Reading all that you do makes me feel like such a slacker!


----------



## neeners (Oct 22, 2013)

I LOVE!!!!  they're both SOOO cute!  i'd certainly buy soap that has such cuteness on it!


----------



## Lidyax (Oct 23, 2013)

They're so adorable. The soap stamp and the seal. 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## bemyguestbathandbody (Apr 23, 2014)

Adorable and so is your blog!


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'd buy that soap! I also checked out your web page. I see that cheese making is an interest of yours. I've tried artisan goat's milk cheeses at some farms near me....I could easily become a cheeseaholic, it's just that good. Have you made yogurt  with it? I bought some full fat goat's milk yogurt at a nearby farm. O...M...G!!! I've never tasted anything like it. It shouldn't even be called yogurt! How wonderful to have your own goats, in addition to being so cute and curious, that milk of theirs can be made into so many wonderful things. Best of luck to you and your husband in your endeavors.
P.S. Love your dogs!


----------



## LegendsCreekFarm (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you SO much for the kind words. The soap has exploded for us and has turned into a really great business. We are in the process of trying to secure a much larger farm that will allow us to do our dairy operation and hopefully start selling cheese soon! All very exciting.


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 28, 2014)

I think your soaps look very sweet, but you do need more goat pics on your website!! Especially baby goats


----------

